# Sony KP-53SH30 - Projection TV - Convergence Issue



## Rori (May 11, 2013)

Hello!

I'm a new user to the forum, though I must admit i've solely registered for some help on this question:

I have a Sony KP-53SH30 projection t.v. which is outputting the well known convergence issue these types of t.v.'s are known for. Though, I wanted to get some understanding and clarification on my specific issue.

When I turn on the t.v. after it has been resting for some period, it will have no convergence issues whatsoever. However after 10-30 minutes, the top of the screen will seem like it's being magnetically pulled downward and the convergence will be thrown out of wack. I have cleaned the t.v., cleaned the guns, blew some compressed air near two large heatsinks which I assume are near the STK IC's in hopes of the chip just overheating from excess dust preventing enough air-surface to effectively passive cool the convergence chip.

After I cleaned and blew out the T.V. for the first time ever, the picture was amazing and no longer dull. No more spiderweb and best of all, it seemed that the convergence issue was gone! However after playing some video games for half an hour, it sadly came back. I'm assuming it helped but didn't fix the issue. I tried using the Flash Focus button to fix it but it didn't work.

My questions are:

a) due to the magnetism-looking issue of the top part of the image produced, am I only experiencing convergence issue or are the guns messed up or do I need to wave a degaussing wand or something? 

b) since my t.v. works lovely for a few minutes but then gets all messed up, is this indicative of a dying convergence chip or is it already dead? i've read that I can try resoldering the solder joints, my logic being that maybe Sony used lead-free solder and after 10 years, the contact is poor so when the system heats up, it loses its contact -- akin to similar Xbox 360 chip issues

c) or after that fails, I can try replacing the STK chips, but i'm not sure how to safely take out the board, or where those are located in my model. 

-

I have uploaded a video on YouTube to show you the problem. The video starts off with me playing a video game with the T.V. warmed up and beginning to have convergence issues. If you'll note that I turn off and on the T.V., it tends to go away, leading me to think the short time the t.v. is off, cools the chips enough for it to start displaying correctly.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Please read the first ten posts of the convergence repair sticky in the DIY Repair forum VERY carefully. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../5600-crt-based-rptv-convergence-repairs.html

If the problem is intermittent it is likely bad solder connections. Take care of it ASAP and you may save it from failing.


----------

